# Adding water conditioner after water changes



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I do my usual 25% water changes in each of my tanks every week and do gravel vacs every two. I either use Novaqua water conditioner or Amquel and add it after I fill up my tank with new water. Now I know everyone has there own ways of adding water, i.e. buckets closest to the same temp. as the tank but I just put my garden hose in to fill. My question is do you add 1tsp of the conditioner per 10g based on your tank size or just on the water that was replaced? So for example, when I change 25% of the water in my 180g, do I add 4.5tsp for rouphly 45g that was replaced or do I add 18tsp for the full 180g? I usually add 18tsp for the full 180g but I've been going through these water conditioners like crazy and its getting kind of expensive!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think you add it according to the amount of water replaced. So if you do a 25% on your 180 you would add roughly 4.5 tsp. this is just my guess you might want to check with donh to make sure.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

The amount of water conditioner or DeChlor to add is based on the amount of water replaced. If you're fish are matured, you can probably get away with just using something that removes chlorine. The cheapest stuff is call "DeChlor." You can pick up a 4 oz bottle at PetClub for like $3-4. They have a larger bottle as well. A 4 oz bottle will treat up to nearly 1000 gal.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Follow the directions on the bottle. Different water conditioners have different dosages. Ex: Prime does not require that much to dechlorinate water and Dechlor needs about 2 drops per gallon (working off of memory here...). Only add enough to treat the volume of water you replace. Overdosing on dechlorinators can cause a drop in pH.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

What I do is based on the amount of water I replaced. 1 tsp for every 10 gallons.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info. This whole time I've always conditioned my water based on the whole tank


----------

